# donor sperm/family article in guardian



## kedmo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

This makes interesting read. Todays guardian

http://m.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2011/may/21/sperm-donor-joellen-marsh-film?cat=lifeandstyle&type=article

/links


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks, I enjoyed reading that


----------



## Han2275 (Oct 3, 2010)

Great article! As my boys get older I often wonder if we will one day be supporting them on this journey. I hope I'm a good Mummy if they feel the need to find their donor.


----------



## Candy76 (Feb 19, 2011)

What a great article! I think most of us have spent long hours thinking and talking about the different options of finding a donor with the aim to go the road that we feel is best for us and our children.
To actually hear the story fast forwarded by 20 years is fantastic and I am grateful for the woman to give us an insight into her feelings.
Looking forward to the film.


----------

